# Just installed a LPE CAI



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

I have read most of the threads about the LPE CAI and heard the rave reviews from most people, but still I got a very pleasant surprise. The butt dyno I installed in the driver's seat (me) registered a significant WOW!  I really dont know if there is an actual HP gain (I assume so), but the improved throttle response alone is worth the investment. Oh yeah..easy install also. Now just have to decide what is next..


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

The LPE CAI was my first mod too. Then I followed it with the SLP LT headers and SLP Loudmouth. Makes a nice little boost in power and sounds mean as hell. That would be my suggestion if you got the money. TBYRNE Motorsports has the best price on the SLP stuff that I had found, he is one of the vendors on this forum. TBYRNE.com


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cheers Mine arrives Friday! Thanks for the encouragement.

Shorin-ryu Karate
Grand Master: Ezio Shimabuku


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

udnudn GTO: Fellow martial artist are you?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cheers The peace in the midst of chaos.

The little forest way.

Yep!


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

:cheers 

Nice to meet you. I practice a style based on Tatsuo Shimabuku's Isshin Ryu.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Next: Get your TB Ported you'll love it!!!
http://www.s2performance.net/


----------

